# Word of the Week - Week 23 2015



## SENC (May 31, 2015)

I had one I used this week, but on Friday NPR introduced me to this one that I thought many of you would appreciate. Following the word is a link to the NPR article. The comments are great, too.

eggcorn - a new word just added to Merriam-Webster in the last 2 weeks meaning a word or phrase that sounds like and is mistakenly used in a seemingly logical or plausible way for another word or phrase. About 30% of what @Tclem writes are eggcorns. The other 70% is nonsense.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...corns-the-gaffes-that-spread-like-wildflowers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Eggcorns help me sound edumacated and more intellismarter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 31, 2015)

Who's on first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Who's on first



Henry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Henry


HenWho?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hen way..

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you, Henry, for bringing this to our attention.

Several years ago a friend shared a phrase his step-father used -- and at last I know what to call it.

The expression he'd used -- and I forget the exact context -- was "It's a decorated shell of antiquity." I understand perfectly what each word means, but still struggle to come up with a meaning. (My best guess is that he'd intended to call something "a den of iniquity", but I much prefer his description.)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> "It's a decorated shell of antiquity." I understand perfectly what each word means, but still struggle to come up with a meaning.



Pretty easy. In the great war of Middle Earth a little-known fact is that the Ancient Warrior Turtles of Valinor fought alongside men and Ent and Eagle and Dwarf and Elf and all the good creatures to defeat the armies of Mordor. They are thousands of years old. They are often referred to by the Hobbits as _Decorated Shells of Antiquity_ . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Kevin's been celebrating his birthday all day, apparently.


----------

